# Zofran IM



## schargis01 (Apr 26, 2010)

The HCPC 2010 manual does not recognize Zofran as an IM drug. It only lists it as a IV or PO drug. 

Does anyone know if it is not reimburseable in this format or if they have not yet updated the method with the HCPC manual. The manufacturor's website lists it as IV, IM, or PO but doesnt match with the coding drug table (back of HCPC book). The description says injection, however they further define it as IV only.


----------

